# FR: un/une enfant - masculin / féminin



## belleellas

This may be a stupid question, but is there a feminine version of "enfant"?  As in "elle porte vraiment des vetements comme elle est une petite enfant."  Does that need to agree?  Because when I look up "enfant" it gives me "little boy" as a definition, so now I'm doubting my self.  Merci!

*Moderator note:* multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Fishingcap

There is no feminine for Enfant . But in the sentence you quote it would be as "une petite fille"

We can use "c'est une enfant" meaning she is young but most of the time we do use "enfant" without further distinction, it is just a young human being.

Hope it will help


----------



## belleellas

Okay, I had une petite fille in there originally, so I'll keep that.  Merci!


----------



## Fishingcap

Hold on, the thing is if you use Enfant you don't really need petite, this is what confused me.

You can say "Elle porte vraiment des vêtements d'enfants", or "elle s'habille comme une enfant"


----------



## guniang

Bonjour,
Est-ce que c'est possible d'utiliser 'cette' avec le nom neutre qui est 'enfant'? Apparément c'est possible, puisque j'ai trouvé une telle locution dans un livre de grammaire. D'habitude, on dit 'cet enfant', n'est-ce pas?

 Est-ce que cela veut dire qu'il s'agit d'un enfant du sexe féminin?

Voici toute la phrase: 'Cette enfant n'est pas celle que j'ai vue hier.'

Merci!


----------



## Meille

Oui, oui et oui.


----------



## SwissPete

Oui, _cette enfant_ est tout à fait correct.

Enfant peut être masculin ou féminin.


----------



## crazylady

I'm almost embarrassed to ask this, but I am looking at an American French language textbook and in the vocabulary list, I find an entry for un (e) enfant, but I was under the impression that enfant is always un enfant and not une enfant(e?). I would be  very grateful for the clarification on this. 
thank you,
crazylady


----------



## snarkhunter

No, it can be "un" or "une" _enfant_, i.e. depending on the actual gender...


----------



## VanOo

Yep, but the neutral gender (i.e. if you don't know the proper gender or talking generaly) is the masculine. Which makes the masculine the "go-to gender", if you know what I mean.

Actually, "une enfant" is perfectly correct but does sound a bit formal and/or classy.

Example:
"J'ai vu un enfant courir dans la rue. C'était une petite fille, je crois"


----------



## LART01

Hello
Peut-être une question d'usage ou bien de générations mais_ une enfant _me semble naturel tout comme le familier gosse : _un gosse/une gosse_


----------



## Beryl Biro

Can someone confirm officially if 'enfant' is masculine or can be used in both the masculine or feminine ie un enfant for a boy child and une enfant for a girl child. In the Wordreference dictionary it marks it as solely masculine but in the Reverso dictionary it marks it as both (mf)? Thanks for reading.


----------



## Timvilm

Hello,
It is both masculine and feminine. Un enfant (if a boy) / une enfant (if a girl).


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

It _can_ be either masculine or feminine. 

In "le Grevisse" it states that "*Enfant* lui-même, dans l'usage ancien, s'employait souvent au masc. pour une fille. Cela reste possible en vertu du § 489, _ a: Je me souviens seulement d'avoir nagé assez longtemps avec l'enfant _CRAMPONNÉ  [une petite fille de cinq ou six ans] _ à mon cou.... _ (487).

_le bon usage: 14e édition_

In "le Petit Robert: 2012" it states "n." and not "n. m." which means the possibility for feminine exists.


----------



## pointvirgule

Beryl Biro said:


> In the Wordreference dictionary it marks it as solely masculine


The WR dictionary says this:


> *Inflections* of '*enfant*' (n): f: enfant, mpl: enfants, fpl: enfants


So it does indicate that _enfant _can be feminine. Although it is true that the translation examples show it in the masculine.


----------



## Hildy1

There are previous threads on this question.
[…]
une enfant croyante
Also on many other sites, "une enfant" is used.

As an anglophone, I am not qualified to judge this. However, I have often heard and read "une enfant", as the posters above have said.


----------



## Terwexel

Hello,

In "le désespoir de la vieille" Baudelaire (Le spleen de Paris, 1867) speaks of 'enfant' and refers to this word / child (a baby) with 'lui' : "Et elle (= la vieille) s'approcha de lui, voulant lui faire des risettes et des mines agréables". My question: can the child be both male or female (so using 'lui', reference is made to the word gender of 'enfant') or is the child in fact male?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Laurent2018

The child is male, otherwise "s'approcha d'*elle*" would have been used.


----------



## Reynald

Terwexel said:


> can the child be both male or female ?


In the poem, yes. The baby can be a male or a female child. Nothing in the text allows you to decide. _Enfant, _here, is used in the broadest sense of the word (male or female).


----------



## Maître Capello

Since the antecedent of the pronoun is "ce joli enfant," the pronoun is masculine, but the child can be either male or female (not both ).

In a nutshell:
_un enfant_ (common) → can be a male or female child
_une enfant_ (more formal) → female child


----------



## OLN

On lit ceci avant : "La petite vieille ratatinée se sentit toute réjouie en voyant  ce joli enfant à qui chacun faisait fête, à qui tout le monde voulait plaire". C'est donc normal de poursuivre par "de *lui*".

TLFi, enfant : "Être humain, sans différenciation de sexe , dans les premières années de sa vie et avant l'adolescence. _Bel, jeune, petit enfant; enfant blond, rose, au maillot, à la mamelle._"

Je suis d'accord avec Reynald : on ne connaît pas le sexe de l'enfant, et je rajouterais qu'il n'a pas d'importance.


----------



## Terwexel

OK, thanks to all.


----------

